# Clone a USB Dongle?



## DrC

I have software that I have to have a usb dongle plugged in because it contains the key for it. I'm always weary of accidentally breaking it or it crapping out and not working anymore. I'm wondering if there would be a way to make a backup of it, or even creating an iso of it and running it through an emulator such as Daemon tools.


----------



## mbudden

Hmm. Why not just use backup software like you'd use to back up a HDD? I'm assuming it would work.


----------



## DrC

I don't know how. It doesn't show up as a drive.


----------



## Coma

It's probably just a device you plug in and then the software authenticates against it. The software probably installed a driver when you installed it, and the driver interacts with it on a low level - meaning it can probably tell it's another device through some means (if it's even a storage device and not just a control chip and a ROM chip).


----------



## J.Harris

I think it was solidworks that did something very similar. It came with a USB dongle that had to be present for the program to work I think.


----------



## DrC

Yes, that's exactly it. Software won't work without it plugged in, and it doesn't show up as a drive. I was hoping there was some way to make a backup in case the jump drive craps out.


----------



## DrC

bump


----------



## rocker22dallas

might try this, it shows how to clone a flash drive using a program called norton ghost. also, im not sure if you are running windows 7, but in win 7 try enabling the ability to see hidden files

good luck!


----------



## DrC

I appreciate it, but as I said, that method is simple for cloning a usb drive if it was a simple storage device. But the question what do you do when it's not showing up as a storage device, as these dongles are set up for.


----------



## rocker22dallas

well does it show up in device manager?

start > right click computer > manage > in the left of that click device manager > open usb controllers > see if it shows up.

this could help with finding a solution. what does it name the device in device manager? (you can see by unplugging it, plugging it back in to see what has changed)


----------



## DrC

Unfortunately it doesn't show up there. That's what's made it so tricky. I was just hoping others have used similar devices, but it seems to be pretty rare.


----------



## DrC

I'm going to keep looking, but I have to imagine there has got to be some way to do this so that I can protect the hardware.


----------



## lieschen-mueller

sounds you try this only on windows. Ever tried a different os?


----------



## DrC

Nope. The software that needs the dongle runs on windows, so if you have an idea, please let me know.


----------



## Razinhail

Ok, crazy idea time. What if you run Linux with a Windows Emulator like Wine (you may have to search/experiment to find one that works with the software since I've heard Wine doesn't work with everything very well) and then in Linux try to get into/clone the USB dongle?

Or just dual-boot with Linux, plug the dongle in without the software, and see how Linux sees it so you can try to copy it to a flash drive?

I know with Linux you can get much more low level access to hardware if you're logged in as root and know the proper command (on the command line), but I'm not nearly proficient enough in Linux to know what command that would be.

Also, have you contacted the manufacturer and asked them for opinions/thoughts on your concerns? Hopefully they say something other than "Oh, we offer replacement dongles for $599.99."

A very interesting problem. With all the hardware knowledge floating around on this site, you'd think _someone_ would know something about this. I can't imagine it'd be much more difficult than pulling a BIOS off of a video card or the like.


----------



## Garvani

Yes but technically this is breaking the copy protection which is against the law. Theres a reason you need that dongle plugged in and thats to authenticate you as a legitimate user. If there was a way to clone the usb drive then there goes there copy protection, along with the iso on TPB will be the iso of the usb drive with instructions on how to mount it.


----------



## Razinhail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani;14715161*
> Yes but technically this is breaking the copy protection which is against the law. Theres a reason you need that dongle plugged in and thats to authenticate you as a legitimate user. If there was a way to clone the usb drive then there goes there copy protection, along with the iso on TPB will be the iso of the usb drive with instructions on how to mount it.


I can easily see that point of view, but you are legally allowed to make a backup copy of DVD's, etc... I thought this would fall in to the same kind of category. Oh well, back to square one for the OP.


----------



## DrC

I can see that point of view, but I was just thinking it was not different than using iso's of discs I own. The point is just to preserve the hardware. The dongle can easily be broken with the high traffic around the computer, so I'm afraid it's bound to happen, as well as being susceptible to theft since it's easily removed. I was hoping to be able to do this so I could keep it secure from both instances. The software is only useful to me on the one computer it's on anyhow and would be completely useless anywhere else.


----------



## rocketman331

If it's only useful on your computer then why are you worried about theft. What software are you running that uses a HASP key?


----------



## DrC

Theft isn't a main concern. I was just saying that it wouldn't be difficult since you just have to unplug it. The main concern is if it were ever to be broken. I was just looking to see if there was a way to do this so that I didn't have to worry about the hardware failing or being accidentally broken.


----------



## Razinhail

Ok, I have an idea. Take a strong lock box, and mount it under your desk. Drill a hole just large enough for a USB extension cable, but not the dongle to fit through. Put the cable thru the hole, plug the dongle in to the cable, and lock the lock box. Then if you need the dongle, you plug in the usb extension cable. The lock box protects the dongle from damage since nothing can get near it. You could even add a layer of something soft like foam to further protect it.

If you really love your dongle, you could line the box in velvet or silk, but I think that's a bit over the top for most dongles.


----------



## rocketman331

If you have purchased the software legally you can get the USB dongle replaced easily.

Plug the USB dongle into the back of your case?


----------



## DrC

I appreciate the tips guys, but this isn't what I'm asking about. If it's not possible, then it's not possible.


----------



## Coma

It's probably not a flash drive, so you can't "clone" it. It has different hardware inside. All it has in common with a USB flash drive is it has a USB plug and a driver.


----------



## DrC

Thanks, that's what I'm finding too. But looks like there are companies that can do this legally.


----------



## jaymark222

I am looking to do the same this, aha company have you found? Thanks


----------



## shapeshifter999

Hello!

We are in the same boat. The company where we bought the software stop supporting the version that we use for years.

Importing all files from format X to Y represent more work than the value of doing it. So we do not want to upgrade all our file and all the custom programming done around the file used.

Because we use the dong in a plant, we would like to make a copy of the dongle in case somebody steal it or broke it.
(some people used to steal grey hard ball in old mouse, why not a dongle?)

Does someone found a way?

Thank you,
Have a great day!
Sebastien


----------



## oscarsgallery

*Shiraz 6 Rip Dongle*

Hi I also have shiraz 6 rip software with a dongle I have the same problem if it breaks or gets stolen my business would suffer as the new price for the software is a fortune also shiraz do not support shiraz 6 any ome which having paid quite a lot of money for seems rather strange to say the least so has anyone found a way to copy the dongle legally


----------



## emgeeem

same problem. the replacement dongle for the software version we have is no longer supported and upgrade to the new version costs so much. would appreciate if someone can share more insights. we have the dongle since 2004.


----------



## drjohn

Hi there! Here we have the same problem. Anyone knows how to clone the dongle?

We are able to install the software multiple times, but we need the dongle (usb) to operate.
We have two offices with 500km between them. So, taking the dongle it's not an option. We know that we just can use one computer per time but if one user is working, the other one isn't. Buying another dongle is not a option because is really expensive (2000€).

Any help? Thanks.


----------

